# Graphite T 600 + welche WaKü?



## ZuitUp (24. Januar 2014)

*Graphite T 600 + welche WaKü?*

Hi Leute 

Ich werde mir demnächst einen neuen PC zusammen stellen und bin am überlegen welche AiO WaKü ich gerne an die CPU (4770K) dran hängen soll. Momentan würde mich die H80i doch sehr interessieren. Ich habe den PC neben mir am Schreibtisch stehen und daher kommt es für mich auch auf das Aussehen an. Die großen Luftkühler schlagen mir fasst immer zu sehr ins Auge...

Meine Frage ist einfach: Wie gut würde die H80i meine CPU kühlen können, bzw könnte ich in das Graphite 600T auch eine größere einbauen? Wenn ja müsste hierfür dann der obere Lüfter abgenommen werden und könnte ich dann den oberen Lüfter wo anders einbauen?

Vielen Dank schon einmal


----------



## L-Patrick (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Graphite T 600 + welche WaKü?*

http://www.corsair.com/de/media/cat...6e5fb8d27136e95/6/0/600tw_side_open_a_2_1.png 
240er passt in den Deckel. Ich würde dir aber von abraten, hab mit meiner H100i keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Ein Kumpel mit der H55 auch nicht. Vorallem bei dem Preis ne Enttäuschung..

Noctua NH-U14S Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ...kühlt richtig, richtig gut und ist auch nicht allzu fett. Würde ich ner AiO allemal bevorzugen, auch wenn die Farbgebung grütze ist


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Graphite T 600 + welche WaKü?*

Ich kann deine Argumente verstehen. Ich habe meinen Dark Rock 2 auch raus geschmissen wegen der Optik.

Die H100i passt locker in das 600T verwende die Kombi selber. Der Radiator dort anbringen wo vorher der 200mm Lüfter(oben) war und die Lüfter im Zwischenraum unter dem abnehmbaren Mesh.

Wenn du das Ganze im Push/Pull verwenden möchtest, das geht im 600T nicht ohne einen Umbau!


----------



## Ravenshark (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Graphite T 600 + welche WaKü?*

Habe die Thermaltake Water 3.0 als Extreme (CPU) und Performer (GPU)in meinem 600T drin. Bissel umgebaut und passt super rein.
Kühlleistung ohne Ende und leiser als jede GPU-Luftkühllösung.


----------

